# My first post-so sad and lonely



## tamstrat (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm a 56 year old female who has been dealing with IBS-D and colitis for about 7 years now. I was fine until I had a blood clot to my lower intestine 7 years ago. I was hospitalized in really bad shape for several days. Following that I was diagnosed with ischemic colitis and IBS-D. My health and life have spiraled down since then. I have constant diarrhea, and am now wearing diapers when I leave my home which is less and less. It's so frustrating and demoralizing. I have nothing to offer here, I guess I just want someone to hear my voice who understands. Thank you.


----------



## Glaikit (Aug 2, 2017)

TAmsrat, I can completely understand your story and your life. I am completely devastated myself with this disease. I can spend hours and hours in the bathroom with everything I have eaten turned to liquid. When I have to leave the house I do not eat until I get home sometimes..hours. I have lost so much weight that I feel like a skeleton. My doc has suggested I start on Nortriptyline and I will take my 3rd dose tonight. It's for sleeplessness, depression and IBS. I am going to Europe in two weeks and do not want to have 'accidents on a crowded plane. There seems to be no reason for living right now, and this is not anything one can discuss with friends. Even my kids don't really want to hear about it
I have little or no,appetite and in the last two days I have eaten no salad or any raw vegetable and I have actually been able to leave the house with a bit of confidence. I am not sure this is the answer but after suffering for 50 years I will try anything. This problem has gotten worse over the years too. I have had many embarrassing incidents. 
I think if I was in a wheelchair or used a cane or walker people would be more considerate, but what we have is a 'hidden' decease,
No one ever does any research or campaigns, or raise money for IBSD. Sometimes I want to end it all.


----------



## Lovewinnie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

I can relate. I'm 18 and I've had IBS-A, SIBO, and leaky gut for 6 years but it keeps getting worse. I had to quit spinting competitively in track because i was sick of having accidents during our sprint workouts. It's such an embarrassing thing to live with  I really like this website because I feel like it makes me less angry. I've felt so alone because nobody understands my condition outside of this website.


----------

